# Leaking Classic - To buy or not to buy



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I could do with some advice on a Classic that's got a pretty serious leaking issue. I've got the option of getting this machine for quite cheap but the leak that they described looks pretty serious.

(password - coffee)






My guess is that it could either be a pipe or the pump. I originally thought boiler gasket but the flow is quite heavy...

Think it could be worth a punt to try and fix up?

Cheers

Luke


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

depends on how much they want for it bearing in mind you probably don't want to touch the case after the "pour" ended...









Could be a failed descale has dislodged some scale an now sitting just under the jet in the dispersion block leading to a pipe having come loose somewhere?

John


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I could probably get it for £25 delivered.

What do you mean about not wanting to touch the case? Do you mean that it'd be really hot after the pour or that it's likely to be rusty inside?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Water + electricity.....









If its leaking from the pipework around the top of the boiler then plenty of nice 240v contacts to seep into.

If buy it, bear in mind that any loose water at the moment is vertically and gravitationally wanting to come downwards; when shipped...

Suggest before turning on plug into some form of RCD type plug and make sure good and dry before turning on with rubber gloves









Might be worth ordering a service kit of seals to arrive at same time in case you get into stripping it down, pipework if blown is normally at the join so if not too far up, pipe can be shortened (if plastic type)

Plenty of spares available though and a fun way of finding out how it works

John


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@johnealey ah yes water and electricity... I'd forgotten about that one!

I'm comfortable stripping the machine down. I've done my Classic 3 times, replaced the whole steam arm, all the seals, etc

I just wondered how major a fix this will be. Seems like it could be worth a punt?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

For £25 if nothing else you got some hobby time and some spares for your existing classic, maybe even a portafilter handle that can have the bottom cut off this minimising the initial outlay









John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Above of course just guesses as until you open the case up, won't really know for sure.

John


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Get it - we (us lot on the forum) can help you out!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just looked at the video - it could be leaking at the water pipe junction into the OPV from the pump.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Okay, I'm sold...

Going to give it a go, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Could be a dislodged hose, leaking O ring or at worse, a cracked boiler due to being left out in the frost. Whatever, its still worth a punt at £25. Anything is fixable.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Are hoses/pipes easy to get hold of?

I see lots of actual parts - boilers, solenoids, OPV etc for sale but not that many pipes...


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes, pretty easy. I would just buy it, you can't lose, if you can't fix it, someone here will buy it for £25 - let me have first refusal


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If it is a hose, you can trim the ends of the existing one to get a good seal, or simply buy 1m of generic 6mm ID Teflon/PTFE tubing. The connectors will compress the hose to seal when screwed on.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its a must buy for me - I reckon after doing three strip downs you will fix this for the price of a seal and 20minutes work - then flog it towards buying a Major


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@jimbojohn55 my thoughts exactly


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I had one like that once. £25 it cost me. Someone had removed the boiler gasket!!!! £2 later it was all ok.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Time for an update - the machine came through today!

I'll be honest, I didn't want to plug the machine in, I'd seen the leak and was keen to see what things looked like under the hood.

Things started off pretty well, but then I spotted it... Can you see it?









*****

****

***

**

*

Yeah...









So out of everything I thought it might be from the video it turns out things are a little more serious. I'm not completely sure how this has happened? Anyone seen a boiler crack like this before?

Before I cost up a new boiler I thought it'd be worth asking on here, bit of a long shot I know but does anyone have one that they'd be willing to sell?

Cheers

Luke


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like it has been left filled with water and frozen.

Contact Mark = Gaggiamanualserve on forum


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dang - but still a bargain even with a new boiler


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Your boiler crack is quite impressive.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Seen a couple - must've been kept in a shed or garage!

New boiler and you'll be sorted.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Lots of 'lesser' Gaggias have the same part, which can sell very cheaply on eBay.

Best check parts lists before bidding.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Norvin said:


> Lots of 'lesser' Gaggias have the same part, which can sell very cheaply on eBay.
> 
> Best check parts lists before bidding.


Do you know if the Gaggia Espresso Pure is one of these machines?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Taken from a dealers website-

Gaggia Classic Boiler 120/220/240V 570/680W Part No. EF0030/A

used on the Gaggia Baby, Baby 89, Carezza, Classic, Evolution, Espresso, New Baby, New Baby 06, New Baby 06-Class and Platinum Vision. Is suitable for the domestic Gaggia machines manufactured up to and including 2014.


----------

